# What was the most impressive city that you visited



## nuricool (Dec 17, 2005)

*What was the most impressive city that you visited ?*

For me: 

Istanbul 
Frankfurt am Main
Izmir
Zagreb

*Istanbul *was the most impressive city in my
live with no doubt

*Frankfurt*: You must see the skyline at night:nuts: 

*Izmir*: a Mediterranean dream

*Zagreb*: Nice city with a cool mixture of old and new:cheers:


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

PARIS by far, and Bruxelles in christmas time at the Grande Place , very awesome!!!
And offcourse Jakarta


----------



## SLKRR (Dec 18, 2006)

Most impressive? Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't been to very many, so New York.


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

Hmmm that is a tough one as I have loved most cities I have visited for different reasons, but if I had to pick one, then yes definitely Paris.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokyo followed by Hong Kong


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Me : Cape Town , Tel Aviv and Hong Kong !


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hmmm... I have a few:

*New York City*: Who doesn't get impressed there? 

*Toronto*: With NYC, it was the only *real* skyline I've ever seen in real life, and it's breathtaking.

*São Paulo*: Everything is just BIG, therefore impressive...

*Los Angeles*: The city itself impressed me a lot.

*Buenos Aires*: Nothing beats the widest avenue in the world (9 de Julio). Totally impressive!


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

I would have to say cancun
nice downtown


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Paris/Versailles. Hit me like a ton of fucking bricks it did.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Prague and Barcelona for their beauty.

Tokyo for its immensity and cleanliness. For a city of 30+ million around the bay, it doesn't seem that crowded at all.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Well my first megacity was London 20 years ago and I am still impressed 

And then Sao Paulo. But I think Venice was one of the hightlights - this endless labyrinth of gates and canals that even I can get lost in and stroll around with no ending (to have a good sense of orientation can also be a curse ).









As a child I remember driving to Ronda, Andalusia - I was very impressed by this shinging white town in the middle of the desert.... And THIS:


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

New York City. This was my first view of the city from the ground - a great wall of 'scrapers. Fantastic.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Kuta city in Bali *actually not a city.. but a town* the sunset.. is just SO beautiful.. Bath in UK, so historic like in Victorian age hehehe..


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Kuta?????????????? OMG, if you think that is a place to go and even to LIKE, then I really advise you to visit Yogyakarta  I think Kuta is the worst place I've been to in the whole country, anywhere is better, even Jakarta


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

yep.. Jakarta and Yogyakarta are better.. but i dunno why i like kuta (actually the whole bali)'s atmosphere...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Okay that's possible - it's unique  But I was so disappointed by Kuta (NOT Bali as a whole!) after two months traveling through the whole country that I thought - just escape! So I went to Lombok :lol:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bali isn't a city.. hehe... that's only the problem..


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Lombok is great,, but it's an island.. same like Bali.. let's get back to the topic.. hehehe.. i think venice is great too..


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Muscat, Oman


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

New York City: Amazing skyline, modern atmosphere, so much culture!!!, diversity, wonderful museums. A true world city.

Istanbul: 1 word; breathtaking!!!! The Grand Bazaar!!! You feel like your back in the Ottomon Empire and also you get a true Muslim atmosphere that is so fun. Palaces like Topkapi, Dolmahbache and Blue Mosque and Hagia Sophia are amazing. Also the cisterns with the medusa head underground!!! Its just amazing!!!!!!

Seoul: Mega-Digital City. It was so amazing when I visited. The shopping areas go on forever!!!! Beautiful topography and surroundings. I loved the food!!!! Korean people I met there were very nice. 

Venice: Canals!!!!! Food!!!! Churches!!!! This city was so much fun. There are so many narrow pathways through the city. I love that!

Paris: I've been to Paris twice and I have enjoyed it so much both times!!!! Sea of beautiful white buildings!!! Sacre Couer is beauitful and towers the whole city. Eiffel Tower was much taller than I thought! Paris also has a nice skyline in La Defense. Food was superb!

*Honorable Mentions:* 
London--Landmark city!
Roma--The Colloseum was amazing! 
Hong Kong-- Mega large and mega fun but way too crowded.
Washington D.C.--Monument City, USA


NOTE: These are the cities I have been to. There may be others that are better than those that are on my list.

I am going to Barcelona in January! I bet its going to be on this list. It looks like so much fun!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Gotta be more than one: Paris was all I'd hoped for, London was home, Tokyo was mad.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

#1 Tokyo 

#2 Vegas

#3 New York City


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

New York City (Manhattan).

Dubai


----------



## kasiaa (Oct 25, 2006)

ronda, spain


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Chicago:The best city i have visited


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Istanbul. When I looked down onto the city while waiting for the landing permission it reminded me of SimCity. On the ground I was impressed by the masses of taxis clogging the roads.

Also impressed me in a way:
Castellon de la Plana. It is a small spanish city of ca. 150.000 inhabitants and actually not pretty. But it feel like there are 300.000 people living there.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Rio, other cities may compare in term of urban splendors but no city mixes nature and urbanism like Rio. It truely makes it stand out in its own niche.


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Hong Kong - people everywhere and amazing topography and skyline and density. Lots of people and a great feel to it.


----------



## barcellona (Jun 16, 2006)

1: Paris
2: New York
3: Minsk


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

1. Cancun
2. Barcelona
3. Brussels


----------



## boogo (Oct 1, 2004)

Barcelona, probably the greatest city in Europe


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

MIAMI


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Rome.


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

Istanbul was the most impressive and best city i have visited. I really cant describe the beauty of this massive city.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

1 Tokyo (the biggist & hightech city)
2 Amsterdam (the most open city.. sex,drug,etc)
3 Sydney (the most beautiful city)


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Cuzco.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

London - The best city in the world!
Paris - Immensely beautiful and romantic
Vienna - Majestic and classic
Istanbul - Great mix of Middle Eastern and European cultures


----------



## auslankan (Jun 11, 2005)

Tokyo

Milan 

Bangkok

Rangoon/Yangon


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

1.Dubai
2.St Moritz / Gstaad
3.Cape Town / Miami Beach


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What did you find so spectacular about Gstaad? There is only medium high mountains, nobel hotels and hundreds of boring worldstars and billionnaires on tax excape :lol: You should have gone to Grindelwald or Zermatt if you love mountains


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Hong Kong, Paris and Barcelona made the biggest impressions on me


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

With no doubt Paris!


----------



## ggaaxx (Nov 10, 2006)

1. Paris
2. New York City
3. Hong Kong
4. Vagas
5. Stillwater, OK:lol:


----------



## nuricool (Dec 17, 2005)

WOW!^^ 

Paris must be very amazing:nuts:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

London.

But Venice still amazes me, even after the dozens of times I went there.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

So many in many different ways and sensations:

Istanbul, Saint Petersburg, Venice, Havana, Shanghai, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Cape Town, Cairo, Sydney, Buenos Aires, New York, Montreal, Las Vegas...
:drool::drool:


----------



## IlEstAndré (Nov 14, 2006)

Philadelphia (history wise, cause I love history )


----------



## *Pescadito* (Aug 13, 2005)

Sydney no doubt! It was amazing when the plane landed there and I saw the skyline from there... it was like a dream!


----------



## suzan (Aug 3, 2006)

1. Malaysia
2. Brazil
3. Colombia
4. Curacao

I am going to Thailand, so lets see!!


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> Rio, other cities may compare in term of urban splendors but no city mixes nature and urbanism like Rio. It truely makes it stand out in its own niche.


True, Rio is the most diverse city in the world, although very dangerous!

My city/town is
Saint Malo - France for highest tides in Europe!


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Impressive? New York I suppose, seeing the density of the skyscrapers that first time crossing the Triborough bridge is very, very impressive. I'd also have to inlcude Rome, simply for being the first European city I've visited.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

suzan said:


> 1. Malaysia
> 2. Brazil
> 3. Colombia
> 4. Curacao
> ...


We are talking about cities, NOT countries...


----------



## KamikazeTaxi (May 16, 2005)

Beijing - So big, chaotic and so old with some extraordinary architecture.
London - Same comment as Beijing.
Tokyo - Just awesome.
Sydney - Probably the only big city in the world that I could easily live in the rest of my life - Stunning


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

Ho Chi Minh city -- motorbikes! YIKES


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh My Goshness, Tokyo without any doubt is soo impressive. It's like you're in an another world.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Tokyo for its immensity and cleanliness. For a city of 30+ million around the bay, it doesn't seem that crowded at all.


sooo true... but except in the subways, that's another story lol


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

First on the list has to be Perth. Not the biggest or most glamourus but it blew me away that first day.

Loved Sydney too, but I expected more out of the skyline I guess.


----------



## mitchikoi (Aug 8, 2006)

1. Paris
2. Buenos Aires
3. Barcelona


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Baguio
Hong Kong
Doha


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

1. New York City
2. Sydney
3. London


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

kub86 said:


> I just got back from London yesterday for a 3-day mini holiday. So impressed! It was cloudy and drizzly, but I'm used to that in Seattle (and expected it) so that was no problem. The museums were free and awesome: British Museum was most spectacular---had to go there twice, the Tate, saw dinosaurs at the History Museum, and saw decorative art at V&A. Also loved the Tube, the red buses, the parks, the pubs, Big Ben, the telephone booths, and went atop the London Eye. I didn't do much shopping, but we did go inside Harrod's. That was an experience. The food was also very tasty (we mostly ate at Italian joints though). I wish we saw some shows because I actually recognized the names; but we didn't have time. Next time I'll see some of them though. I was more impressed with London than Paris.


Yes, the V&A is a wonderful museum. I went there this past week on a day trip. (I live in England now). I liked it more than the British Museum, though. It is less crowded, you can go at your own pace without hundreds of other tourists behind you, and it seems more air conditioned--haha. 
I also went to the Natural History Museum right across the street and that Science Museum. Both were ok. Wasn't very impressed by the Nat. History Museum or the Science Museum. But the V&A!!!!!! It is at the top of my list for favorite museums worldwide!!! For me, it could rival the Louvre! It is definately an underrated museum!

Harrod's was AMMAAAAAZIIIIIIINGGGGGG!!!!!!!! It was humongous! 
Biggest Shopping area I ever went into. Didn't buy anything (as was too expensive) but spent alot of time looking around. I especially like the book store in there. It has alot of tourist guide books. One thing that impressed me was the antique department. That was interesting. 

London is a very impressive city. I didn't like the modern area of London. So dull. (Exception is the Swiss Re-St. Mary Axe building). I don't really like the modern architecture in the city like the City Hall. Although the historical architecture, is just.... scrumptious!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The British Maritime Museum in Greenwich is also nice...and empty (at least when I was there once).


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Well clearly there are many great cities I haven't yet seen but of those i have

1. Paris. I'm lucky enough to work there a lot. The most beautiful of the great cities and the greatest of the beautiful cities.

2. London. Unquestionably uglier than Paris. poorly designed in many ways and chaotic but it has a marvellous sense of unassumed self importance. it's almost as if it can afford the chaotic ugliness since it is so grand and important and powerful.

3. Chicago. Being european one grows up knowing the NY skyline almost as if one lives there from movies etc but CHI is a bit of a mystery so becoming aware of it Chicago is a massive and welcome surprise. Walking northward in grant park toward the Aon etc with the mass of the Loop to ones left - now that is a real city experience.

4. Strange one this but Cambridge England. Gorgeous, elegant university town. far prettier than oxford and along the river the colleges have a timeless charm. The best small city i've seen.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Having traveled to 30+ countries , there is a city that really impresses me - Muscat.

The capital of Oman is the most well-ordered and the most beautiful city I`ve ever visited. Extremely clean, very nice people, beautiful hills, nice beaches, very developed. 

There is only one country that I would like to live apart from my home country Malaysia. That is Oman.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

1.Venice
2.Budapest
3.Shanghai
4.Hong Kong
5.Paris

Countdown:
*Paris*
ok I was blown away, one cannot describe what that city is like for an architecture and density nerd - the view from the first and second deck of the Eiffel Tower takes your breath away - I mean how perfect can a city take in form??? Stunning cream buildings - midrise and ornate filling a huge density of streets as far as you can see, punctuated by squares and steeples, grand edifices at every crossroads. 
I also had some of the best restaurant meal in my life, and the most amazing urban space /parkland I ever encountered - Paris's best kept secret in the form of Parc de Buttes Chaumont, a former railway/quarry in concrete Belleville, complete with Guilin like hills, caves, waterfalls and interconnecting bridges. And everywhere, culture, streetlife, food.

*Hong Kong*
spectacular - ok its the most highrise place in the world but it was the streets of Tsimshatsui that impressed me - the colour, the smells, the masses of people. They said the city was crowded but coming from London it wasnt that different - until I went into the main shopping area in Kowloon on a Monday afternoon - there were places my mate just couldnt go as he literally developed claustrophobia whilst there. It was like a stadium emptying on every street and alley. I couldnt imagine what itd be like after people actually finished work (shopping rush hour). Its also such a 24 hr city - walking thstreets at night it seemed quieter than London - then when we were looking for a certain bar we realised the buildings were hiding everything -chock full of floor by floor entertainment, restaurants, karaoke and clubs - very different from the Westerners side where the crowds occupy the streets.
There is definitely an atmosphere in Hong Kong, something in the air, that reminded me of early years in Malysia - tropical, languid, epic.

*Shanghai*
By train the misty countryside started giving way to a surreal and beautiful landscape of thousands blue onion domes set atop Russian colonial-era/ postmodern villas - not what I expected. They literally never ended, this building style, it went on and on for 2 hours as far as I could see. It was the biggest single style development Ill probabaly ever see in my life and I knew I was getting closer to the big one. - Until I discovered it was Hangzhou.Then straight after there was what must be the biggest gardening centre in the universe - farm after farm of exotic plants and greenhouses, poppy fields, tulip fields - it seems every parkland tree, every swanky hotel lobby and every pot plant in China must pay heed here. Then it really was Shanghai - anywhere else in the world and these two city's would have been counted as one.
And what a beautiful city. I came expecting skyscrapers, the Bund, massive crowds and rampant commercialism - what I didnt expect were spotless streets, leafy avenues, hundreds of parks, and so much stone and brick architecture beneath the skyscrapers. Not many people say this, but Shanghai is BEAUTIFUL - old, new, decaying, decadent, stylish, and civilised. Nor did I expect Tokyo-style fashions.
The taxi ride from the Bund into the interior of the city, high on the expressway was like Bladerunner- massive glittering skyscrapers reaching into the night and neon and highlighting at the top - it lasted for 40 minutes.

*Budapest*
ok we only scheduled to stay one night on our journey across Europe, we ended staying for 3. The city is another architects dream, so many different styles and so much of it. Even the red light zone was made up of posh villas, and the residential areas, full of multistorey decaying buildings were of the highest quality, ornate and evocative and everything Budapest. We had both our best meal ever - in an extremely swanky place called Shakespeares near the excellent cathedral, specialising in modern British food - but British food like ive NEVER tasted, and the best service Ive ever been given (the waitresses were like out of work models with PHds, one in nuclear physics and one in discretion). The place was completely empty and the bill was absolutely shocking - I paid the same amount as I would have in a KFC. The city was quieter than Prague, but boy did it do it in such a good way - safer, leafier and the sense that youre in a stupidly civilised place. The island in the middle of the city, dedicated to parkland was very boho, a mix of homeless, posh joggers, students and sport buffs. Also great for a play on the swings and a sunbathe.

*Venice* The be all and end all of the urban experience. Everywhere you look is beauty - in the metaphysical atmosphere, in the weather, in the buildings, the streets, and the people. Of all the places I want to live it would be here, I fell in love with the place like nowhere else. The crowds can so easily be avoided (and why doesnt anyone?) just by ducking into any sidestreet and youre on a path to a time immemorial. Then theres the swanky resort of the Lido, the unbelievably beautiful village at Burano (or was that Murano), and the fact your daily commute is by foot and by water. Culture, history and beauty everywhere you look, its intoxicating. I definitely reccomend a visit in Spring or early summer.


----------



## Peterw (Nov 22, 2006)

1. San Antonio 
2. Houston
3. London
4. Rotterdam


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Peterw said:


> 1. San Antonio
> 2. Houston
> 3. London
> 4. Rotterdam


interesting list of "impressive" cities  Strange even that London is BEHIND the texan places. I mean I know all these cities quite well, but... ehm... :cheers:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Paris/Versailles - Blew my mind away.

Singapore - Utopia

Hong Kong - Better than utopia


----------



## fourtwenty (Jan 16, 2007)

If it's a list of impressive then:

1. London- born and raised here and it is my favorite city in the world, obviously not the instant impressivness of a huge skyline but after 27 years here I am still constantly impressed by just how vast and diverse it is, I don't think I will ever get bored of it.

2. New York- the first flight I had ever been on was when I was 18 and landing at JFK, impressive isn't even enough to describe seeing that skyline from the top of the Empire State building- since then not many skylines have really impressed me.

3. Angkor- now more of a collection of ruined palaces and monuments rather than a city, but very impressive -especially after the effort of an 8 hour bumpy dirt track minibus ride! And to also see huge vampire bats and eat 'happy' pizza (hmm- perhaps there wern't really those bats?) 

4. Georgetown- not especially impressed with the city but it sticks in my head as impressive overall by seeing the temples on the hill and view over the town, wild komodo dragon, terrential downpour and flooding like I have never seen before, and most importantly- the best tandori chicken I have ever tasted! 

5. Monaco- again not so much the skyline or anything but went there during the GP and just that view of the bay with amazing boats and the cars racing around the town, also amazing women and casino's- how could anyone not be impressed?!


----------



## Peterw (Nov 22, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> interesting list of "impressive" cities  Strange even that London is BEHIND the texan places. I mean I know all these cities quite well, but... ehm... :cheers:[/QUOT
> 
> I have to choose between three places. San Antonio and Houston was amazing. London was 8 years ago. Maybe in summervacation i will make a trip to London.


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

Last year: Paris, London & Dubrovnik


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Buenos Aires & Florianopolis


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Floripa was for me one of the most disappointing places  Not that the city is not beautiful or boring - but its reputation is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAR overrated, why ever....


----------



## slawek15 (Feb 3, 2005)

1. Vienna - city with the best athmosphere that I've been to.
2. Tokyo - simply great, maybe a bit overwhelming at the beginning, but it offers everything you may want
3. Budapest - nice architecture, nice people


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

Ho Chi Minh City (Saigon): I was born there and returned at the tender age of 23 so it was definitely a life experience for me to see this beautiful city.

Singapore: Clean, efficient, and beautiful! Very modern, sleek, but also GREEN! 
Such a fine example of great urban planning. Also the food and various mix of M alaysian, Thai, Chinese, Indian, and British cultures was really wonderful to see and experience.

Hong Kong: I was just in sheer awe of this city. Stayed at the JW Marriott on the island and the view over the harbour was phenomenal. Just seeing these famed skyscrapers in person was well worth it. HK is relatively cheap if you know where to go!

New York City: You see this great city on television and in films, and until you set foot on Manhattan Island and the other boroughs, you cannot truly grasp the size and frenetic pace of this megacity. There is always something fun to do and although you would not want to fall into the regular tourist traps like the Empire State Building, you tend to just gravitate towards them no matter what because these landmarks are what you are familiar with from seeing them in the media.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Paris


----------



## Vlad000 (Dec 27, 2006)

Paris , St Petersburg ,Vienna , New York , Las Vegas ,Barselona , may be Maiami -this my first visited american city in my life -not very special but I like it


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Shanghai*
By train the misty countryside started giving way to a surreal and beautiful landscape of thousands blue onion domes set atop Russian colonial-era/ postmodern villas - not what I expected. They literally never ended, this building style, it went on and on for 2 hours as far as I could see. It was the biggest single style development Ill probabaly ever see in my life and I knew I was getting closer to the big one. - Until I discovered it was Hangzhou.Then straight after there was what must be the biggest gardening centre in the universe - farm after farm of exotic plants and greenhouses, poppy fields, tulip fields - it seems every parkland tree, every swanky hotel lobby and every pot plant in China must pay heed here. Then it really was Shanghai - anywhere else in the world and these two city's would have been counted as one.
And what a beautiful city. I came expecting skyscrapers, the Bund, massive crowds and rampant commercialism - what I didnt expect were spotless streets, leafy avenues, hundreds of parks, and so much stone and brick architecture beneath the skyscrapers. Not many people say this, but Shanghai is BEAUTIFUL - old, new, decaying, decadent, stylish, and civilised. Nor did I expect Tokyo-style fashions.
The taxi ride from the Bund into the interior of the city, high on the expressway was like Bladerunner- massive glittering skyscrapers reaching into the night and neon and highlighting at the top - it lasted for 40 minutes.

WOW,the "high suspection experess way" you mentioned ,maybe " yan'an road", cut throught west to east in puxi district(disappear to bunds). nice feeling, i have 3rd times to ride on that incrediable way, may be most magnificent city view in the world, you find you are falling into forests----skycraper forests, and last 40 minutes.


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> Floripa was for me one of the most disappointing places  Not that the city is not beautiful or boring - but its reputation is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAR overrated, why ever....


I don't think Floripa is overrated , even in Brazil this city doesn't have the hype of Rio or Brazilian northeast beach cities . Maybe is overrated in the south of Brazil, but I think this place deserves this attention , has a lot of beautiful beaches , islands and the sea water is quite hot during the summer ! Is a great place to surf also , but if you enjoy buildings and density , Floripa is not the better place for you.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i once came to shanghai in a warm spring day about 4 years ago. i live in a dome in shanghai forien trade univercity for a month. the warm atmosphear, the tons of beauty babys, the special smells,the noise of a large city,the night club makes me feel in another world . when i have to leave, i am so sad, i really love to live in this city ,and find a beautiful lady there.


----------

